# AT&T top NSA spy



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

This is a snapshot from an article in last Sunday's local paper.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

... and to continue this story ...

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/aug/17/un-att-nsa-spy-headquarters-privacy

*UN deciding 'how best to respond' after AT&T helped NSA spy on headquarters *



> The United Nations has said it expects member states to respect its right to privacy and is assessing how to respond to a report that telecommunications company AT&T Inc helped the US National Security Agency spy on the world body's communications.
> 
> The company gave technical assistance to the NSA in carrying out a secret court order allowing wiretapping of all internet communications at the headquarters of the United Nations, an AT&T customer, the New York Times reported on Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/24/nsa-surveillance-world-leaders-calls

*NSA monitored calls of 35 world leaders after US official handed over contacts *



> The National Security Agency monitored the phone conversations of 35 world leaders after being given the numbers by an official in another US government department, according to a classified document provided by whistleblower Edward Snowden.
> 
> The confidential memo reveals that the NSA encourages senior officials in its "customer" departments, such as the White House, State and the Pentagon, to share their "Rolodexes" so the agency can add the phone numbers of leading foreign politicians to their surveillance systems.
> 
> ...


So ... if you want to keep a secret ... don't tell anyone. If you want the whole world to know, put it up on FaceBook


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> ..So ... if you want to keep a secret ... don't tell anyone. If you want the whole world to know, put it up on FaceBook


Or make sure you use a phone on the AT&T network 

Actually, it doesn't matter which network you use; the NSA listens to all of them.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

If Ed Snowden is to be believed, ALL electronic communications in every form is monitored and keyword searches are performed in real time. It's very likely there is no way to communicate securely. Encryption helps, certainly, but using it may raise its own flags with those who illegally watch us.

AT&T isn't the only miscreant. Verizon and other carriers as well as internet service providers have also assisted the NSA.

If you want a bit of an eye-opener, check out The United States of Secrets (Frontline): 



 and 



.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I just figure every electronic communication I make is intercepted.
I doubt the government is interested in me or what I say or write but I still don't like it.
That said what can I do to stop them?
Nothing short of cutting off all electronic communications.
No phone, no email, no text, no electronic banking nothing.
That's not practical in todays world.
If you live in a larger city you are probably on video from some camera hundreds of times a week.
It's the same way I think about someone stealing my information.
I would guess everyone in the modern world has had their information stolen from somewhere.
The bad guys just haven't gotten around to me yet.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

On my "non-carrier" phone (generic unlocked android phone) I use an encrypted phone-dialer and encrypted text-messenger ...

Both by *Open Whisper Systems*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Open+Whisper+Systems

*RedPhone*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.thoughtcrime.redphone

*TextSecure*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.thoughtcrime.securesms

The story on OWS: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Whisper_Systems

If you click on the WikiLink, you will find that Ed Snowden has recommended products by OWS as some of the best encrypted communications currently available. And now, for the guy behind the software: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moxie_Marlinspike


----------

